# Three-Day Grand Canyon Sprint



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Justin Salamon, Tyler Williams, Harlan Tanny, Pat Phillips and team are currently attempting to sprint down the Canyon on the back of the big release in 3 days.... the article says they can do it by making 10 mph for 8 hrs a day..... 

Three-Day Grand Canyon Sprint


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

For some reason this has always sounded like a fun idea to me. Good luck to them!


----------



## noneuclidean (Aug 2, 2013)

They're not going to break the speed record, so why the rush? I guess any GC time is better than no GC time, but still...


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

Because it's 37 grand and this is the time to do it.


----------



## noneuclidean (Aug 2, 2013)

Good point.


----------



## david d (Jan 25, 2007)

*3 day GC*

Although my name was not mentioned, I was a part of the team and yes we did successfully finish the trip in 3 days/2 nights. The answer to the question "why the rush" is that we were fortunate to be in a position to launch on the high flow and see the entire stretch at the 37,000 cfs flow. As well, we all work and hike regularly in GC and simply wanted to see if we could make in 3 days as opposed to the 15-16 day trips we usually do during our work season.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome! I hope you put up a trip report and any maybe some photos/videos of the canyon at high water.


----------



## david d (Jan 25, 2007)

It was undoubtably the best time of my life. I'm sure Tyler will do a write up and at some point i will try to post some photos of our only scout which was Lava. We didn't want to stop however we really wanted to see what the rapid looked like as a whole not just the left side we knew we would be running.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Awesome! Looking forward to the TT.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

TR, not TT. Damn phone....


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

Nice, Dave! Congrats to you and the rest of the team for cranking it out! I'm more than a bit envious. Say hello to Pat for me and the entire Vail/Timberline crew the next time you talk to him.

TK


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I didn't see anything in the article mentioning this, but are these guys doing this for any kind of charity or cause?

I could see it being similar to this kind of journey.
http://leaveitontheroad.com/mission


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Disregard, I missed David D's response saying this trip is already complete.


----------

